# crickets from pets at home



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

does any1 buy their crickets from pets at home if u do r they good quality same with the mealworms any good?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

only time i have bought bugs from [email protected] half the tub have been dead


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I was in yesterday buying locusts. All looked good quality to me and the tubs were dated so you can see how long they've sat on the shelf.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

It depends when you go in, if its the day or two after a delivery they are all fine but some are left on the shelves for ages, so you do get dead ones. 
I have never had issues with any that I have bought from there


----------

